# Delivery time from Ping after custom fitting



## dan2844 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all. How long should I be expecting to wait for delivery of irons custom fitted by AG from Ping? I'm almost regretting going with them now as everyone else says unless they come good soon. I was fitted for them on Boxing Day and told it would be just into the new year when they were delivered but they couldn't give me a date. I was told it was usually a week though. I'm not trying to be impatient but of course I can't wait to get out and use them! Is it unreasonable to call and check on delivery? Not familiar with the process of custom fitting as this is the first time!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2016)

I would expect them to be with me within about two weeks. The Christmas holidays aren't going to have helped, especially if Ping were closed for the whole time between Christmas and the New Year.
I would give them another week before I started getting worried personally.
My Mizuno's took about two weeks when I ordered them.


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ahhh okay, that sounds reasonable but I would rather have been told that in the first place by AG. Still would have ordered regardless but they were pushing the sale I suppose!


----------



## KenL (Jan 6, 2016)

Did you order anything out of the ordinary?   My order was going to be delayed as I had ordered a 3 iron and there were none in the country.
They default to holding back until they can ship the whole order.  I insisted I got the bulk of the order quickly, the 3 iron arrived 2 weeks later?
I would call AG and ask for an update.


----------



## jamielaing (Jan 6, 2016)

Ping were closed until the 5th January so I would take any delivery time from that date rather than when you placed the order. Really you should have been told that when you bought though.


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah that's pretty annoying not knowing. From what AG said they would start manufacturing them during the break and then be delivered this week. I haven't actually parted with any cash for them yet though as I wanted to pay it off within the next 4 months as its interest free, save me taking a bigger hit. Although I'm not starting to pay for them until I receive them for sure!


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 6, 2016)

KenL said:



			Did you order anything out of the ordinary?   My order was going to be delayed as I had ordered a 3 iron and there were none in the country.
They default to holding back until they can ship the whole order.  I insisted I got the bulk of the order quickly, the 3 iron arrived 2 weeks later?
I would call AG and ask for an update.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing too special, 4-pw G25's green dot I think it was. I will call AG today


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 6, 2016)

I ordered a G25 4 iron and UW early December. Ping told my fitter that there was a long lead time on the UW and I wont receive it until January 2016. In the end the 4i was delivered in around 7 working days and the UW turned just before Christmas.


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow. Just had a call saying my clubs have arrived! I now feel bad for doubting them, that unreal really. Guess I'll be using them this Saturday after all &#128516;


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2016)

All Ping clubs ordered in EUROPE are assembled at Gainsborough so they have done well


----------



## Hairofthegod (Jul 9, 2019)

I have had a similar unsatisfactory experience with Ping and American Golf. The AG salesman told me 1-2 weeks for a set of Ping irons, I waited around 3 weeks in spring of 2019. Subsequently I bought a 3 iron crossover, I am still waiting 3 weeks later after being told 2 weeks by AG. I do feel AG have some blame as they seem to recieve the Ping deliveries at the AG HQ and then they distribute them to the AG stores along with whatever other merchandise they are stocking the stores with. My latest 3 iron has been 'released ny Ping' for over a week and I gather this means it is in the post on its way to AG HQ. As a final example of AG ineptitude, I was fitted for a Ping G410 Driver which I was told they had in the store. After being virtually frog marched to the card machine I was told they would get it couriered over from a nearby store and I could collect the following day, so I paid. It took just under 2 weeks and incessant chasing to prod the school boy age staff at AG to get my club to me.  Very unsatisfactory considering the money one has to pay for these items. I do now wonder everytime I get fitted for a club whether Ping was the right brand and whether they really deserve my loyalty for this reason.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2019)

From my experience this AG not Ping.
We had the fitting van come to our club on a Friday.
I had a fitting for irons starting at 11am and finishing about 11.50.
The clubs were ordered that afternoon.
They arrived at the club Tuesday morning and there were several custom fit changes from standard.
I don't think they could have done it any faster...
I suspect AG are not ordering in a timely manner or are behind Club Pros in the pecking order..


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2019)

More new clubs? 

Similar experience last year with my new irons... Fitting on Saturday, arrived in time for play following weekend.


----------



## Hairofthegod (Jul 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			From my experience this AG not Ping.
We had the fitting van come to our club on a Friday.
I had a fitting for irons starting at 11am and finishing about 11.50.
The clubs were ordered that afternoon.
They arrived at the club Tuesday morning and there were several custom fit changes from standard.
I don't think they could have done it any faster...
I suspect AG are not ordering in a timely manner or are behind Club Pros in the pecking order..
		
Click to expand...


Thats a great insight, thank you. It seems a little counter intuitive that American Golf would be behind club pros considering the volumes I assume AG move for Ping, perhaps they've fallen put over wholesale pricing or something. I can wholly believe its AG's sloppy practices however. I will certainly consider buying from a club shop next time, thanks.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2019)

It could be, since AG got bought out and maybe left a few bills unpaid that the manufacturers don't process orders as quickly or if they have more trusted shops they get done first.
Speculation of course.....


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 9, 2019)

Definitely an AG issue. When I got my Ping irons last December I went to a couple of places to get fitted, got the spec I wanted and then ordered them through our club shop. The pro sent the order off on a Friday and I got the irons delivered the next Friday.


----------



## Hairofthegod (Jul 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It could be, since AG got bought out and maybe left a few bills unpaid that the manufacturers don't process orders as quickly or if they have more trusted shops they get done first.
Speculation of course.....
		
Click to expand...

A brief update on my Ping delivery (or lack thereof) from today, so this is on record for posterity...

I finally had a call back from AG Milton Keynes' store manager to say he'd personally called Ping and discovered they had yet to put the club into manufacture, and they would do so today and I could expect another week's wait. I told him I didnt believe him as no fewer than 3 of his shop assistants had told me the club was registering on AG's system as having been shipped by Ping.

I WHOLE HEARTEDLY RECOMMEND ANYONE BUYING PING AVOID ANY AMERICAN GOLF STORE, as their stories just dont add up at either their Milton Keynes or Slough branches, so it seems to be an issue across their chain of stores. Meanwhile I'm likely to wait 4 weeks for a single driving iron. This makes nearly 2 grand of purchases from AG and have been messed about every single time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 9, 2019)

Buy from your Pro at a proper golf shop 

Not a shop that is just playing at pretending they are a golf shop ðŸ˜‰


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 9, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Buy from your Pro at a proper golf shop

Not a shop that is just playing at pretending they are a golf shop ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Could not agree more sirðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------

